# TAHITI VILLAGE~Bora Bora Suite~February 4-11 and 11-18



## Haunsandfrans (Jan 16, 2022)

Best offer

[Maximum rental price on this forum is $800 per week. DeniseM]


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Jan 31, 2022)

February 11-18 still available $500 for Valentine's


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 31, 2022)

Is the Bora Bora suite a two bedroom Unit?


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Feb 2, 2022)

1BR DELUXE
PRIVATE ROOM WITH KING
2 TV
STEAM SHOWER/TUB
DELUXE KITCHEN
PULL OUT COUCH IN LIVING ROOM
BALCONY
INCLUDES WATER PARK AND RESORT FEES


----------



## ejfrolic (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi 
Is this still available? 
Thx


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Feb 6, 2022)

Gone


----------

